# Exporting a Pet from the UAE



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would assume the same procedures for a cat or a dog. I stressed out about taking my cats for no good reason. It ended up being quite simple. 

You will need to check with the country you are going to on importing to that country. Some will need titration tests and other things. USA is simple that on entering the usa, you will only need to show proof of rabies over 30 days, but not more then a year prior to the trip. No other vaccines need to be administered. For the USA, as long as your animal is up to date on their shots and you have their shot booklet, you will not have to even go to your veterinarian here to export your pet. 

I contacted my vet, and the fee was 400 dirhams for them to do the paperwork for an exit permit. And once done with that, you have to take the paperwork to the vet at the cargo village to stamp it. The vet office added the vet on duty at the cargo village may or may not wish to see the animal, so you might have to take it. What I found out dong a little digging, is that you dont even have to go to your vet. Go to the cargo village area, and take your animal up to the veterinary on duty. I believe there is a vet always on duty. Suggest to avoid prayer times as we did have to wait as we showed up right at the start. The cost was 100 dirhams for the export permit and veterinary sheet. Then there was a fee of some sort of like 8 dirhams per pet. Both my cats were under 120 dirhams. The vet quoted the cost being 400 each cat, plus taking the paperwork to the cargo village to be certified for 100.... Was easy and took less then 30 minutes. 

Check the airlines to check if things have changed. Animals can go out as extra luggage on most airlines. Etihad doesnt fly pets at all. Emirates will fly them for $350 each. Qatar was $250 each. KLM/Air France was $200 each if I remember right, but if they go through amsterdam and is over 2 hours, there is an additional fee of like $200. No american airline would fly any animal during the summer months. So that means that you can not take a flight into the usa on one of the international carriers, and then transfer into an american airline company for the last flight or two inside the usa. You will need to fly into whatever destination is closest and transport the cats by vehicle the rest of the way. I believe that is from May until Sept, and/or also has to do with temperatures. Call and ask the airlines about pets before booking the flights. I went Qatar airlines and certain planes from Dubai to Qatar didnt allow any pets on those specific planes. They were very helpful and told me which plane to avoid picking. Once the flights are booked, you will have to call the airline to book your pets. Qatar made me go to their office to present their paperwork to verify everything and make the booking. You will need the dimension of the kennel (I assumed this would be cm, but turned out they wanted inches) and weight of the animal and the weight of the kennel. 

Day of the flight, we arrived three hours early. Processed through just like normal at the airport. The check-in desk called a special handler over to escort me to drop the cats off and then go to pay for them at the extra baggage counter. Very simple. 

When I got off the plain in houston, my cats were sitting by the carousel once I made it through immigration. Had to show one individual their paperwork and that was that. 

Good luck to those returning back home with their furry critters. Hope this was helpful.


----------

